# Be a man, wear a tie (εικονογραφημένο)



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2014)

;) :lol:

από *εδώ*


----------



## bernardina (Jun 4, 2014)

The Art of Manliness -How to tie a tie.


----------



## Themis (Jun 4, 2014)

Αυτό το νήμα πληγώνει τον ανδρισμό μου. Δεν σας λέω γιατί.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2014)

...
'Cause a tie is a tie
no different from dye
Paint on the outside
but a man you're inside
There goes mine on up high


----------

